# Use of melted wax and hot glue on layout



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I frequently use a hot glue gun for buildings, windows, securing wiring, and train parts. 


 I used hot candle wax to pour over some rocks along side a roadway. This simulated a small spring cascading down the side of the road embankment.  Layers of blue, clear, and purple wax were used.

Does anyone have other creative or practical uses for these two products?


JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, that's clever with the wax... I may have to steal that one.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The hot glue on building that are out doors especially where you live does not hold up well to cold weather.  Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use red wax to hide the screws for Aristo track joiners underneath in the hollow of the ties, so newbies cannot find them! 

ha ha ha.... 

I just could not resist! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I cannot imagine any kind of wax holding up here in No. Calif, where the temps get over 100f in the summer. The little experience I've had with hot glue would indicate it doesn't make a real strong joint for most applications.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Hot glue won't hold up in the wet, either.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Hot glue does not hold up here in the outdoors in Masachusetts. Wax is even worse. The hot summer sun melts this stuff.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I use hot melt glue all the time to temporarily hold wood trestles and buildings together.  It makes it possible to get all the pieces together in one assembly rapidly.  Once that is done, I put a screw or nail in each joint which I then clinch over, and that is what holds up to the weather.  I often predrill a hole so that the wood doesn't split.   Hot melt glue is also an excellent gap filler, so it is not as critical that all the pieces join together closely.

I have experimented with small candels to light buildings.  Found out pretty quick that it is very important to provide a fireproof chimmney to vent the smoke,  so haven't pursued that so much.  I think that it is easier to put in electric bulbs.  

Terl


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I use red wax to hide the screws for Aristo track joiners underneath in the hollow of the ties, so newbies cannot find them!


That's good


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I also used hot glue to hold the steps in place on my Aristo Sierra Cars.  The hot glue provided extra bulk and support for the stairs.   Sofar, it has held up for three seasons of running the cars at the Botanical gardens in December.









Hot glue is expecially good for attaching windows since it won't craze the glass, and can be removed if necessary.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I also use the red wax as Greg does./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif  Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We tried the hot glue and it seems to work OK for holding people on the open end pass. cars and easy to get back off if needed to make any changes.. but the darn Wax is something else..Guess I tried to use it for the wrong purposes and tried to make smoke comming out of my Ho Lumber Mill burner. Got a little smoke with pine  candles but, fig I would add a little more smoke by adding a Pine Incense together with it.. 
Then WOW......./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif.
Had a chem. reaction and had a fire on top of the wax that ran out of the burner door and went under the Mill. Took an old cup of coffee to put it out.. Had to rebuild the mill and no more trying to make smoke coming out of the burner..
 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


The other use of the wax was to make a small water fall in the Garden R.R. town park like you did, Jim. 
It was in the hot sun all day and stupid me had to put my finger on it   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif..ouch ouch ouch.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Yup........... got burned finger and headed to the pond to get it cooled down and off. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif
 
Now........ the only wax I use here is Citronella In buckets to keep the Mosquitos away and that even melts in the sun and I don't put my finger in it either.
. Other than that. Wax is a no no here.


----------

